# Subsequent entrant question.



## plause (Feb 23, 2017)

Hello guys,

I'm from China, and I currently hold the student partner visa (subclass 500) in Australia, my wife will finish her PhD study (submit thesis) on 28 Feb. 2017, her student Visa's expiry date is 31 Oct. 2017, she will apply 190 PR in QLD after she get the certificate (might be received certificate from the university 6-9 months after her submit thesis). 
Now the question is: 
1) I received my PhD offer last week, I know if I accept it, I need to apply my student visa as my current visa don't allow me to study more than 3 months. But I am not sure whether my wife should join my visa as a family member (Or she should apply her PSW visa)? 
2) I also not sure when she submit the thesis, whether her current student visa will be automatically stopped because she is not a student anymore (I think)?
3) If she join my student visa, does it affect she apply Australia PR? 
4) If she current student visa is not stopped until 31 Oct.2017, whether she could be a subsequent entrant to join my student visa, half a year later I apply my student visa? If so, how much she will pay for the application fees? I didn't find the information about it on official immigration website.


----------

